# Question, well a couple, for breeders particulary of Bengals



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all,

We're new to breeding and have only ever had moggies in the past, they've all normally got on with each other and have been spayed.

Now we're breeding Bengals we'd like to let the queens and kittens roam the house and be part of the family but are finding that a couple of the queens spray all of the time. One who is now pregnant has stopped but her half sister is extremely bad and we've had to lock her up. We were expecting the stud to spray and built a cattery in the garden for him but were surprised how much the queens spray, our older queen doesn't. Is there any way to stop this behaviour?

The other question is regarding the cats getting on together. Basically we're finding that the Bengals are very reluctant to get on with each other and often have to break up fights, is this usual with Bengals? Is there any way to stop it?

Fiona


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Breeding Girls can and WILL spray. Some do, some don't.

Locked her up  Where?

Spraying, Mess, Smells all go hand in hand with breeding.

Have you got feliway plug ins? may help reduce tension with hormonal girls. Imagine a load of women together, hormones raging, i'm sure some fights would break out!

How long have you had the bengals? have you had them since kittens?


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi. I find that my bengal queens do spray around the house quite a lot and although i spend all day cleaning it is impossible. I don't think my bengals fight a lot - when they first have their kittens they are very defensive which is normal but after a few day's they are fine.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Locked her up  Where?


LOL, don't worry, nothing sinister. We have a garage attached to the house and we use that to house the messy ones. The stud stays in there when it's cold out. Unfortunately the car has to suffer 

The thing is we'd like them all running around the house but the smell becomes awful when they spray up everything.

For those who let them run around and spray what do you use to get rid of the smell?

Fiona


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

You clean a lot and hope for the best.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

emajhall said:


> Hi. I find that my bengal queens do spray around the house quite a lot and although i spend all day cleaning it is impossible. I don't think my bengals fight a lot - when they first have their kittens they are very defensive which is normal but after a few day's they are fine.


Hi, I don't mind the defensive thing, as you say that is understandable and really cute. Keira has been a great mum and is only just calming down now the kittens are 8 weeks old.

However we have one very small cat, Keira's older daughter actually, who has only been in season once despite being 18 months old, she growls any time one of the others goes near her and that seems to start most of the fights.

I'm actually thinking of having her spayed to see if that settles her and if not maybe even rehoming her somewhere where she's the only cat as she'd make a great pet.

Fiona


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> How long have you had the bengals? have you had them since kittens?


We've had the stud and two of the queens since kittens but the other two queens were older when we got them.

Fiona


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> LOL, don't worry, nothing sinister. We have a garage attached to the house and we use that to house the messy ones. The stud stays in there when it's cold out. Unfortunately the car has to suffer
> 
> The thing is we'd like them all running around the house but the smell becomes awful when they spray up everything.
> 
> ...


 i knew weren't going to be sinister just made it sound that way, lol...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know whether its my breed of cat or the numbers that run around together, but I've never had a female spray yet, hormonal or not 

Now stinky Tino he is a different story


----------



## puddywat (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi

Girls DO Spray and some are very good at it! 
All of my whole girls spray once they have had a litter thats part of breeding...

It is because they don't want to share with other cats... It might be a good idea to get yourself an outside housing for your girls one for each, lined and insulated and heated of course but a least you can keep on top of their spraying. 

I bring my girls in daily to play and if they are PG or have kittens then they are in our home. 

But spraying does go with breeding not just because they are bengals
Hope your girlies are being good! 

Caterina


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to disagree, mine don't spray. Maybe they are more communal or something I dont know


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Out of all my girls,ive only ever had one spray.I have recently got a new boy,whos 6 1/2 months old and he hasnt sprayed yet either.(touch wood)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, there's time yet for him Clare  I've got quite lucky with the boys though, one out of four aint bad


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

My stud cat is an absolute buggar for spraying. I keep him in the bathroom, unless he has on his stud pants. He refuses to pee in his litter...he backs up and pees a puddle (not just a spray) on the floor infront of the door of my towel closet (in the bathroom). I put newspapers down as this helps with the mess and odor. I have sprayed with everything and it just does not work. I put his litter pan in that spot and he peed beside it! I think I will put his food and water dish there to see what will happen?? I have scolded him to no avail. When he is loose with his pants on, he pees in them and also poops! Then I have to clean him up when I feel like choking him. I have picked out an unrelated flame point boy kitten from a breeder friend to replace him.  I am definitly going to end up neutering the sprayer....but will this stop him from peeing and spraying where he shouldn't?  The vet says he may keep spraying but that it won't smell so bad....but it will still be wet!!  Am I throwing my money away neutering him?? As for my females spraying, one will when she is in heat...only it is more like a puddle on my couch of all places. Once she is bred she is fine. My himalayians do not fight ever, except an occasional cuff from the male...and that is always directed toward the spayed dsh's...never his "girls" or their kittens. However I have a female spayed Tonkinese who will start fights with everyone, especially those in heat. So I am thinking maybe some breeds are more apt to fight?? I would appreciate what you all think about neutering mystud....


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I have heard that once they start to spray,they will always spray,even if you get them done,why dont you consider keeping him outside in a run?no disrespect to you but he`ll have a better view,rather than the bathroom door.


----------



## SAKURA (Mar 20, 2008)

Well my girl backed up to me and sprayed over my back this morning a I sat on the sofa .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol... nice


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought females spraying was Bengal specific.

Bengal girls can be difficult to house together. So as Caterina said I would invest in some outdoor housing.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> I thought females spraying was Bengal specific.
> 
> Bengal girls can be difficult to house together. So as Caterina said I would invest in some outdoor housing.


Burmese do it too Nicola 

Maybe queens can wear stud pants too??? Might be an idea so you can have them in the house for a while.......................


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Desertstorm said:


> My stud cat is an absolute buggar for spraying. I keep him in the bathroom, unless he has on his stud pants. ....


What on earth are stud pants? Mind you I couldn't get any for Sisko as he's far too agressive with a couple of the moggies to have in the house.

Fiona


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> I thought females spraying was Bengal specific.
> 
> Bengal girls can be difficult to house together. So as Caterina said I would invest in some outdoor housing.


Anara is awful for spraying so she has to stay either in the garage or out in garden with Sisko....he likes that  Lursa sprays but stopped when she got pregnant, neither Keira or Whisper spray.

We aim to get some more housing built and even make most of the garden secure although not just at the moment.

Fiona


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> What on earth are stud pants? Mind you I couldn't get any for Sisko as he's far too agressive with a couple of the moggies to have in the house.
> 
> Fiona


I wondered exactly the same when i heard about them.
Here is the post with the discussion on stud pants! LOL Enjoy

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/3616-stud-pants-breeding.html


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I wondered exactly the same when i heard about them.
> Here is the post with the discussion on stud pants! LOL Enjoy
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/3616-stud-pants-breeding.html


I can't see Sisko going for that look  it would ruin his image with the ladies.

It must be really uncomfortable for them too.

Fiona


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> I can't see Sisko going for that look  it would ruin his image with the ladies.
> 
> It must be really uncomfortable for them too.
> 
> Fiona


I think they are an excellent idea just to let them run around in the house for a couple of hours!!

Quite funny tho arent they! LOL


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...below is the link all about my stud and his stud pants...even pictures! He does not mind wearing them at all..but the buggar pees and poops in them. He refuses to use his litter, and begs to get out of the bathroom. I put on his pad and pants, knowing full well he will use them instead of his litter....just like a kid that does not want to potty train. grrrrrrrr. He will pee in front of the cupboard door (for towes, toilet tissue etc.) I changed his litter tonight in hopes that will work. Putting him outside is impossible in our weather....it would take an insulated house to keep him warm enough. Even the barn would be too cold for a penned up cat. He loves lying on his cushion in the bathroom, he sits and looks out the window...and gets out when he wants. (stud pants on of course). He wears them an hour or so at a time. If he is out too long he savages the other cats. Check out the link below for info and pics of Angel in his pants.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/4961-stud-pant-info.html


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Forgive me for asking Fiona but-if you have a catrun that was built for the girls-why are they or spraying queen being housed with the car in the garage


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Out of all my girls,ive only ever had one spray.I have recently got a new boy,whos 6 1/2 months old and he hasnt sprayed yet either.(touch wood)


New boy-what happened to your soul searching decision of getting your lot neutered


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Forgive me for asking Fiona but-if you have a catrun that was built for the girls-why are they or spraying queen being housed with the car in the garage


Hi Kelly,

The cat run was built for Sisko. The car no longer lives in the garage.

Fiona


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

The car or the cat? Just being a nosy cow as per


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> The car or the cat? Just being a nosy cow as per


The car now lives on the drive. One, two or sometimes three (if it's cold and we bring Sisko in) of the breeding cats live in the garage.

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sometimes we have to just use the space we have, I have used the bathroom to isolate a cat before now


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Sometimes we have to just use the space we have, I have used the bathroom to isolate a cat before now


We also have the option of the garage as well as currently it has all my OH's gym equipment in but he has kindly offered it to me!
I did warn him that it might smell in there when he is lifting his weights! LOL

But we have now decided to build a run and a heated wooden pad for the spraying queens outside! Cos we were going to build a dog run down the side of the house anyway and spend a grand on the garden. So might as well do it all while we are there...............


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds brill Saffron, wish I had the space to do that  Would love a right long garden like my mum and dad have, well one day who knows


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Sounds brill Saffron, wish I had the space to do that  Would love a right long garden like my mum and dad have, well one day who knows


Can you build and upright pen with lots of levels or somthing? That way you dont need so much garden space??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah my plan for this year is to remove the 'rock garden' from one corner of the yard and there would be room for maybe an 8ft by 6ft pen. I don't like penning my cats up but that would be good for summertime to let them have an outside play area. I wouldnt keep them outside though.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeah my plan for this year is to remove the 'rock garden' from one corner of the yard and there would be room for maybe an 8ft by 6ft pen. I don't like penning my cats up but that would be good for summertime to let them have an outside play area. I wouldnt keep them outside though.


That sounds good. They can still live in the house with you then and you can put them in there when the sun is out for some fresh air


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If its like a really hot day, I would let say 5 or 6 of them out into the back but only whilst I was sat there. Its not cat-proofed (which is another thing I could look into) but I wouldnt take my eyes off them for a minute. One year I nipped inside for a cool drink and Xsara whipped over into next door's and I had to climb over and retrieve her


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

While we're on this does anyone know of someone who is willing to build a run fairly cheaply? Unfortunately we're two women so are not that good with all of the manual stuff. 

Fiona


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If its like a really hot day, I would let say 5 or 6 of them out into the back but only whilst I was sat there. Its not cat-proofed (which is another thing I could look into) but I wouldnt take my eyes off them for a minute. One year I nipped inside for a cool drink and Xsara whipped over into next door's and I had to climb over and retrieve her


LOL that sounds a bit risky - i know my cat would be straight over the fence and i wouldnt be quick enough to catch her



Elmstar said:


> While we're on this does anyone know of someone who is willing to build a run fairly cheaply? Unfortunately we're two women so are not that good with all of the manual stuff.
> 
> Fiona


I have searched the web high and low and they are not cheap. There also are not that many companies around that do them. Best to try and build your own or get a male that you know to do it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey I bet you can do it lasses if you put your hand to it just buy yourselves a hammer, some wood, nails, net meshing, and go for it! Women doing it for themselves and all that. I'm certainly gonna have a go this summer


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Chrissy is a great believer of sisters doing it for themselves!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey I bet you can do it lasses if you put your hand to it just buy yourselves a hammer, some wood, nails, net meshing, and go for it! Women doing it for themselves and all that. I'm certainly gonna have a go this summer





SavannahKitten said:


> Chrissy is a great believer of sisters doing it for themselves!


Definately!!! Me too!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL you got me sussed girl! just mended the bog the other day too, lol


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey I bet you can do it lasses if you put your hand to it just buy yourselves a hammer, some wood, nails, net meshing, and go for it! Women doing it for themselves and all that. I'm certainly gonna have a go this summer


It's probably more a case of not having the time to be honest. Working full-time and looking after at least a dozen cats doesn't leave much time spare for building.

Still I guess it may come to that. We did put up the double cattery we bought last year but we need a proper run. Another problem is that the garden has been concreted.

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> It's probably more a case of not having the time to be honest. Working full-time and looking after at least a dozen cats doesn't leave much time spare for building.
> 
> Still I guess it may come to that. We did put up the double cattery we bought last year but we need a proper run. Another problem is that the garden has been concreted.
> 
> Fiona


Same here, work full time , concrete out the back, looking after 16 cats, still in my summer holidays I am going to make time to do it


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Dunno where you are Fiona(in the country) but think Kay or Clares fella make cheap runs to suit-they may be able to help you with yours-good luck with itSee Clare-i can be nice


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Dunno where you are Fiona(in the country) but think Kay or Clares fella make cheap runs to suit-they may be able to help you with yours-good luck with itSee Clare-i can be nice


Yes I have seen clare's website when i was looking at the runs. There are some good ones on there. Just depends how much you wanna spend............


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes I have seen clare's website when i was looking at the runs. There are some good ones on there. Just depends how much you wanna spend............


Can you post details of that website? We're in Essex.

Fiona


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Dunno where you are Fiona(in the country) but think Kay or Clares fella make cheap runs to suit-they may be able to help you with yours-good luck with itSee Clare-i can be nice


CHEAP!!!!!!we dont make any thing cheap!!with quality comes a price,allbeit a reasonable one.:we`ve supplied some very famouse people.......


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> CHEAP!!!!!!we dont make any thing cheap!!with quality comes a price,allbeit a reasonable one.:we`ve supplied some very famouse people.......


what aidy made for me was built to my specifications in powder coated in british racing green, with a polycarbonate roof. not made with wood as my neighbours fence is full of woodworm and i wanted summat ta last


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow-do ya diamond them to order too or just bog standard


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

What the customer wants the customer gets!no gemstones though sorrybut we can offer a wide range of finishes.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> Can you post details of that website? We're in Essex.
> 
> Fiona


Clare can you tell Fiona your website address - i cant remember it and i tried to google it earlier


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

We still havent got website,despite my naggingbut if anyone interested they can pm their details and i can send information via post.or they can ring the workshop.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> We still havent got website,despite my naggingbut if anyone interested they can pm their details and i can send information via post.or they can ring the workshop.


Hmm yor company name looked familiar - must have got mixed up with another website i saw! LOL


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

I breed Ragdolls and some of my Queens spray, so when they are calling i put them in a cat run, next to one of my stud runs. All my studs, three in all so far, have their own home (tart trap I call it) insulated, heated, water fountains, climbing frames, shelves, and toys, indoor and out door access. (my dad thinks they are subtituce for doll houses) think hes right as they even have carpets which people have to take their shoes off to enter I really should get a life!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> What the customer wants the customer gets!no gemstones though sorrybut we can offer a wide range of finishes.


I'll bet you can and doI have no doubts at all in your abilities to please


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is your girl still living in the garage or has she cut down on spraying and fighting yet?


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Is your girl still living in the garage or has she cut down on spraying and fighting yet?


She alternates between the garage and out in the cattery with the stud. We let her roam the house for a while most days but she's very dirty and it's not just spraying. I'm hoping she changes when she gets pregnant. She isn't the one who usually fights though.

Fiona


----------

